
3 Gmail plugins that make my inbox better - Arkid
http://microreviews.org/3-gmail-plugins-that-make-my-inbox-better/
======
untog
Urgh, somewhat impenetrable article.

"Rapportive: Brilliant, intuitive, magical and useful. Rapportive helps you
know your contacts better(Even their moods). Once you install this plugin, you
are asked to add raplets. [...]"

I'm still not sure what Rapportive _does_.

~~~
_tarak_
It worked like charm for me

------
kkwok
Rapportive also has the added bonus of making it easy to figure out what email
address people at a company use without actually sending anything.

------
vamsee
I liked rapportive too, but I've seen that it slows my email down, especially
when rapportive is down for some reason. Removed for now.

